# Fliegenfischen im kreis Bitburg-Prüm



## karen werner (31. Januar 2007)

Hallo Angelkollegen

Möchte demnächst mit der Fliege fischen gehen. 
Kann mir einer Gawässer oder Orte nennen im Kreis Bitburg-Prüm wo dies möglich ist.
Wo bekomme ich die Angelscheine her?

Danke im Voraus 
Olli


----------



## Daniel1983 (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im kreis Bitburg-Prüm*

Kyll?!


----------



## t.z. (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im kreis Bitburg-Prüm*

Hi,

schau mal bei www.fliegenfischen-kyll.de rein. Die Kyll bietet zumindest beim Gewässer des Hillesheimer ASV Tageskarten ohne Übernachtungspflicht an. Ein schönes Gewässer mit Bachforellen und Äschenbestand.


----------



## xxxxxx (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im kreis Bitburg-Prüm*

Hi

Tageskarten an der Kyll ohne Übernachtung:
Gerolstein, Birresborn, Pfalzel, Speicher, ,Ehrang, ASV Fiedei...,nur um einige zu nennen.
Hillesheimerstück ist geschmacksache.


Von Wolfsfeld iss es auch icht weit an die Prüm (Irrel), Echternachersee, Sauer, Bitburger Stausee,
Mosel (Wenn auch was spezielles), Und einige flüsskes in Luxembourg. 

Was willste mehr ?


Gruß Marco


----------



## karen werner (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im kreis Bitburg-Prüm*

Hallo Marco

Vielen Dank für deine Tips. Hätte mal Lust mit Dir an die Kyll zu gehen.Bin aber kein Profi.Hab früher viel mit Pose oder Kunstköder geangelt.Ich hätte gerne von jemandem der die Fliege beherrcht viele gute Tips.Vieleicht gehts ja.

Gruss olli


----------



## t.z. (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im kreis Bitburg-Prüm*



Kyllfischer schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Tageskarten an der Kyll ohne Übernachtung:
> Gerolstein, Birresborn, Pfalzel, Speicher, Kordel,Ehrang, ASV Fiedei...,nur um einige zu nennen.
> ...



Prima Info soweit. Gab's mal Stress in Hillesheim oder warum isses Geschmackssache? ;+


----------



## xxxxxx (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im kreis Bitburg-Prüm*

Hi Werner und die anderen,

Schreib mir einfach ne mal, dan ziehen wir gemeinsam los.

T.Z


> gab's mal Stress in Hillesheim oder warum isses Geschmackssache?



Nö aber die Strecke, und gegebenheiten gefallen mir Pers. nicht.

Gruß Marco


----------



## xxxxxx (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im kreis Bitburg-Prüm*

Hi

Ach Quatsch was ic da scheibe... habe doch jetzt die Strecken verwechselt.....

Los 1 und 2 gefällt mir pers. nicht, die Hhls. ist ganz OK.

UPS.. 

TL Marco


----------



## Wasserpatscher (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Fliegenfischen im kreis Bitburg-Prüm*

An der Prüm gibt es auch mindestens eine Gastkartenstrecke, bei Waxweiler. War einmal dort, allerdings nur mit Spinne. Schöne Strecke, allerdings hatte ich Pech mit dem Wetter - dieser Kälteeinbruch letztes jahr am 1. Mai...


----------

